# Some NY and PA comps in 09



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2009)

The Mrs was checking the KCBS site yesterday and compiled a list of local comps at least in relation to the Buffalo area…a couple of new ones of note are the Roc City Rib fest Brian of Good Smoke BBQ is one of the organizers the other new comp is the Boston Hills BBQ Fest…which is being organized by Mike of Giggling Pigs….for those of you that don’t know…Boston NY is about 30 min from the Peace Bridge..

Roc City Rib Fest Memorial Day

05/23/09
to
05/24/09 	Roc City Rib Fest Rochester, NY 
	Contact: Brian Wemett, 44 San Gabriel Dr, Rochester, NY 14610.
Phone: 585-935-1547. info@roccityribfest.com
	KCBS Reps: JERRY MULLANE, LINDA MULLANE 
	Results not in. 



June
06/26/09
to
06/27/09 Boston Hills BBQ Festival Boston, NY Contact: Mike Cartechine, PO Box 173, Boston, NY 14025.
Phone: 716-941-7035. Fax: 716-941-7044. mcartechine@roadrunner.com
KCBS Reps: DON LOVELY, LESLIE LOVELY Results not in. 




07/03/09
to
07/04/09 I Love Barbeque - Junior World Championship Lake Placid, NY Contact: Dmitry Feld, PO Box 1122, Lake Placid, NY 12946.
Phone: 518-523-2071. Fax: 518-523-4106. dmitry@usaluge.org
KCBS Reps: LINDA MULLANE, JERRY MULLANE Results not in. 



Franklin PA Aug 14 15 16
http://www.smokeontheallegheny.com/index.html

Best of the Best in the Falls
Niagara International
BBQ Festival

August 21, 22, & 23, 2009




09/26/09 Oinktoberfest Clarence, NY
STATE CHAMPIONSHIP Contact: Katy Toth, 11111 Main St., Clarence, NY 14031.
Phone: 716-759-8483. Fax: 716-759-0437. katy@oinktoberfest.com
KCBS Reps: JERRY MULLANE, LINDA MULLANE Results not in.


----------



## honcho (Jan 3, 2009)

just to add a little about the best of the best in naigara falls is the G C will go to  Douglas GA. for the BIG DANCE that the  (www.Barbecuenews.com) and (www.nationalbbqfestival.com) put on every yr.  so please contact me @ (smokineaglesbbq@buffalo.com) for any info you need..  when we get our new web site I will post it,,
thank you

 thank you mr. Wittdog for your help


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the mention about Roc City Rib Fest, if anyone has any questions feel free to PM.  It will be held at Ontario Beach Park (http://www.monroecounty.gov/parks-ontariobeach.php) on the beautiful shores of Lake Ontario.  $5000 guarentee, 100% payback, money through 5th place and ribbons through 10th.  Apps will be out this week, (we will also have the ability to pay online, http://www.roccityribfest.com)
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## The Giggler (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Witt,

Thanks for mention.  And for the loan offer of the Dustless Drywall System <wink>

The Boston Hills BBQ Festival is KCBS Sanctioned for 2009, and will be held on June 26th, 27th, and 28th at the Boston Town Hall.  KCBS turn ins will be on Saturday, and we decided to add a Grilling Competition for Sunday.  The details are being finalized, and the application will be available shortly.


----------



## Smokinit* (Jan 8, 2009)

Wish I could hit that one but June is a busy catering month for me. If I happen to have those dates open i may be there.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2009)

Work might get in the way with the comps I was planning on doing.... :?


----------

